# Copper price discussion/analysis



## MARKETWAVES (3 August 2005)

COPPER  ............

    ANY COMMENTS ?



*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK…* The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## DTM (4 August 2005)

*Re: COPPER.....(any comments ? )*

Copper looks set for a correction on the monthly charts.  Weekly and Daily charts read the same for me.


----------



## metric (12 March 2009)

*Copper price discussion*

ive said for months copper was going to skyrocket. not my research, but reinhardts...

of course, it was poo, poo'd. but its seems it may now be right?

what is the reason?

well reinhardt said invest in war commodities. and that still is poo, poo'd.

but copper is looking good. pure coincidence.....right?


.


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 March 2009)

*Re: copper looking good*

LOL



> ive said for months copper was going to skyrocket


----------



## metric (12 March 2009)

*Re: copper looking good*



Trembling Hand said:


> LOL




reinhardt became 'known' on sept 15th 2008. i became aware of him and his site a few weeks after that....so on your little chart, i started listening at the bottom.....


.


----------



## Gundini (12 March 2009)

*Re: Copper looking good*

Silly TH, you put the chart upside down!


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 March 2009)

*Re: copper looking good*



metric said:


> reinhardt became 'known' on sept 15th 2008. i became aware of him and his site a few weeks after that....so on your little chart, i started listening at the bottom.....
> 
> 
> .




BLIND!

that was exactly when the 5 year trend broke. very good contrarian indicator.


----------



## metric (12 March 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*

on your little chart it says copper bottomed about november?

dammit....missed the bottom by a few days....





.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 March 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*



metric said:


> on your little chart it says copper bottomed about november?
> 
> dammit....missed the bottom by a few days....
> 
> ...




ROFLMAO!!!!.


hahahahahahahah

no offense intended 

but m8 .. um i dont think it matters that you missed the bottom . the fact that you told ppl (or he ) to buy at nr on the TOP .BEFORE it crashed is a bit of a worry 

never let the facts get in the way of a good story my uncle chopper used to say


----------



## metric (12 March 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*

no. reinhardt started saying it AFTER SEPT 15TH 2008.... so looking at the chart.....it was nearly bottom....uuuuhhhh....

a four year bottom...
.


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 March 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*

Like I said metric you are BLIND!!


----------



## metric (12 March 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*

i said reinhardt became known after sept 15th......

since then he has stated war commodities are what to invest in. copper being one of them. i dont know exactly what date he said so, but it was some weeks AFTER SEPT 15. it may have been november....or december? 

we shall see if war commodities rise eh?


.


----------



## Phillip (14 March 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*

I think copper requires more sideways action. War commodity or not, the Chinese govt will need to replenish their warehouse stocks soon when their economic stimuli plan begins to kick in about June-July. I see no real war, commodity warehouse stocks are sky hi and priced very cheaply at inflation standards....no one is buying!


----------



## Sean K (14 March 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*

Cripes, another Reinhardt thread disguised as something to discuss.



You can't even access his site unless you click some 'buy here' button between a chicks legs.


----------



## metric (17 April 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*

a copper standard...?  or war preparation?



> A 'Copper Standard' for the world's currency system?
> Hard money enthusiasts have long watched for signs that China is switching its foreign reserves from US Treasury bonds into gold bullion. They may have been eyeing the wrong metal.
> 
> By Ambrose Evans-Pritchard
> ...




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-Standard-for-the-worlds-currency-system.html


----------



## LeeTV (12 August 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*

*China Copper Imports Drop for First Time in 6 Months (Update2) *
_By Bloomberg News_
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601012&sid=aJwN01TEImHg

Aug. 11 (Bloomberg) -- China’s imports of copper and the metal’s products in July dropped for the first time in six months, declining from a record, after stockpiles increased in the world’s largest consumer. 

Imports slumped to 406,612 metric tons in July, the Beijing-based customs office said today. That’s 15 percent down from a record 477,217 tons in June, according to data on the Bloomberg. 

Copper, used in homes and power cables, doubled in London this year as China boosted purchases to a record because of demand spurred by the government’s 4 trillion yuan ($586 billion) stimulus program and state stockpiling. 

“It’s a long-anticipated drop and nothing really surprising,” Pang Jie, an analyst at Zhejiang Zhongda Futures Co., said by phone today. “We expect further declines over the rest of this year.” 

Importing copper began incurring losses from late May, as overseas prices climbed faster than those in China, Pang said, adding record shipments in June were orders made earlier in the year. Inbound shipments result in losses of about 800 yuan a ton, after a 17 percent value-added tax, according to Bloomberg calculations. 

China’s scrap copper imports were 450,000 tons in July, customs said. That compares with 278,922 tons in June and is 16 percent less than a year ago, according to Bloomberg data. 

The country may have stockpiled as much as 400,000 tons of copper in the first half because of sizeable imports and a seasonal slowdown in demand, Macquarie Group Ltd. said July 6. Reported inventory by the Shanghai Futures Exchange has jumped fourfold this year to 63,434 tons from the end of 2008. 

Strategic Reserves 

Caijing magazine reported in June that China has bought 235,000 tons of copper for strategic reserves this year, citing Yu Dongming, a Chinese government official. The country has also bought aluminum, zinc and some rare metals for reserves. 

China may not continue purchases of industrial metals for strategic reserves after prices rebounded, the magazine cited Yu as saying. 

Imports of aluminum and products were 222,858 tons last month, 37 percent less than June, customs data showed. 

The decline “was expected due to changing prices,” Wan Ling, an analyst at CRU International Ltd. said from Beijing. 

--Li Xiaowei. Editors: Richard Dobson, Indranil Ghosh. 

To contact the Bloomberg News staff on this story: Li Xiaowei in Shanghai at Xli12@bloomberg.net


----------



## LeeTV (13 August 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*

I found this funny.. :

Base Metals Commodities Articles 
METALS- Copper _retreats_ as China demand doubts surface 
August 11, 2009 
Mitsui Bussan Commodities ... weighing on base metals, analysts... to our base metals price and returns forecasts skewed to the upside. Nickel was at $19,790 a tonne from $20,200...

METALS- Copper _rises_ on China metals, economic data 
August 11, 2009 
'' Strong gains in base metals returns have dominated the commodity complex over the past month... among the commodities. A weak U.S. currency, which makes metals priced in dollars...

http://topics.forbes.com/base metals+commodities


----------



## LeeTV (13 August 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*

*Credit Suisse lifts copper price forecasts*
_Aug 13, 2009, 5:21 a.m. EST_
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/credit-suisse-lifts-copper-price-forecasts-2009-08-13

LONDON (MarketWatch) -- Credit Suisse lifted its short and long-term forecasts for copper prices on Thursday. The broker now has a forecast of $2.90 per pound for 2010 and 2012, and $3.30 per pound for 2011. Long-term, it's now forecasting $2.00 per pound, up from a previous forecast of $1.50 per pound. "The global outlook has improved in the second half of 2009, especially in China. For copper we see a balanced market across the forecast period implying tighter prices," the broker said. It also lifted its aluminum price forecasts for the second half of 2009, to 78 cents per pound, from 70 cents per pound "to reflect the current market." High-grade copper futures rose 9 cents to $2.91 a pound in electronic trading.


----------



## Tradesurfer (14 August 2009)

*Re: Copper price discussion*

I've had a long trade on since Feb. I've small losses on other symbols as well. But so far have ignored the fundemental and simply stuck with the price action. Looks like its gonna test the recent high again but until the tren ends.....(FYI Using the Exchange Traded Note JJC on US Market to play this)


----------

